# Fright Zone's Ohio Yard Haunt 2006



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Image gallery of select low resolution still frames from the video I took of our yard haunt display on Halloween. 180 Trick-or-Treaters. Put it up at my Grandma's house. She passed away in June. She enjoyed a smaller yard haunt last year. They hadn't sold her house, so I got to do it one last time. Was wet and rainy putting it up in 10 hours. Didn't get to tweak it, but it turned out OK. We got done just as T-o-T started. Had good weather during T-o-T. Documented it and took it down in 4 hours. I got a sinus infection. It was worth it. Thanks to all here who inspired certain prop construction or just the overall confidence that it could be done.

GALLERY LINK


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks really great! I hear ya on setting up in the rain. It stopped here about an hour before TOT and was actually a beautiful night.
The expressions on the kid's faces tell it all .
Hope you're over your sinus infection too.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Green tea and echinacea for the sinus infection. Scares and spooks for the haunt. 

You did good. I'm impressed with you 'same day' haunters. Where you set up the same day as you display. I couldn't do it. I'm just not that motivated. 

Yard looks great by the way.


----------

